

This Satellite Could Be Beaming Solar Power Down from Space by 2025 - eksith
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/this-satellite-could-be-beaming-solar-power-down-from-space-by-2025

======
eksith
A note on the introduction: There's actually no evidence that there ever was a
"solar death ray" created by, designed by or otherwise envisaged by
Archimedes.

